# "Allgemeiner Filmvorspann" Problem (Premiere Pro)



## Slater (16. August 2004)

Ich habe Premiere Pro 1.5 und möchte einen Countdown (5-0) ertsellen wie er oft am Anfang von Filmen zu sehen ist.
In Premiere Pro selber kann man ja den ganz einfach mit Neu -> Allgemeiner Filmvorspann machen. Jedoch zählt es bei mir nur von 8 bis 2 und dann kommt nur noch ein schwarzes Bild.... Wie kann ich das machen das er von 5 bis 0 herunterzählt?

Danke


----------



## ts_tommy (16. August 2004)

ich glaub es liegen einfach keine daten für die 1 und 0 vor,
ergo müsstest du den videoschnipsel irgendwo online finden

das wird nicht einfach, weil im filmgeschäft die 1 und 0 nicht gezeigt werden,
NIE gezeigt werden

seas


----------

